# Google+



## Joeh (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey everyone,
As many Google fanatics or Gmail users might already know Google has recently come out with its own social networking site. Like Facebook it is a website that houses your personal profile and pictures, streaming categories and groups. I have been a Gmail user since it first came out, and have recently opened a Google+ Account. I was never a big fan of Facebook as it reminded me of High school, so after about a 3 month trial i deleted my account. I am very intrigued with the polished and professionalism that Google+ has and i was wondering what my fellow members thought about it. So if anyone is interested /Discuss!


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I always thought it would be a flop and facebook would continue to rule.

I have Google+ and used it once or twice.

Facebook is still king.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Eh I think + is probably nicer than FB especially combined with other Google products like Picasa but people won't bother making the switch. I have hundreds of FB friends and only a couple + friends

Whatever becomes mainstream first is King until something revolutionary comes along imo


----------



## Joeh (Jul 20, 2009)

I have always looked at Gmail as more professional, that beings said Facebook does have a huge following. I think Google+ and the Android with sync nicely and i love the idea of the Circles. I personally cannot stand having 100+ Friends and want to keep my Social Networking to a small group of like minded people who i feel have something to gain from each other. That is why i like the idea of Circles.


----------



## BBB (Jun 13, 2011)

I will continue using FB until its demise, after that I have no interest in using another social network. I use and like Gmail, just don't like that Google is saving all the information I search and that passes through my e-mail.


----------

